# [OT] Cosa ci si guadagna nel crackare il software?

## Alakhai

Salve ragazzi, bazzicando per il forum qua e la e leggendo interessanti discorsi sul close software. M'è venuta in mente una domanda, che francamente non so come rispondere.

I siti (o motori di ricerca) che servono a trovare le crack di un software, cosa ci guadagano? cioè il cracker che cracka un programma e invia la crack al sito e il webmaster del sito, di che cosa campano? lo fanno veramente per altruismo? non credo proprio

(scusate il girulletto di parole  :Smile:  )

campano di banner porno? non penso che paghino cosi tanto da mandare avanti svariati team di gente che lavora sulle crack....quindi perche lo fanno?

qualcuno si è gia posta questa domanda oppure sa gia la risposta?

ciau

cerri dice: modificato il titoloLast edited by Alakhai on Mon Oct 20, 2003 4:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## darksides

Usando linux che è praticamente gratuito, non mi sono mai posto il problema, ma francamente non saprei proprio risponderti.

 *Alakhai wrote:*   

> Salve ragazzi, bazzicando per il forum qua e la e leggendo interessanti discorsi sul close software. M'è venuta in mente una domanda, che francamente non so come rispondere.
> 
> I siti (o motori di ricerca) che servono a trovare le crack di un software, cosa ci guadagano? cioè il cracker che cracka un programma e invia la crack al sito e il webmaster del sito, di che cosa campano? lo fanno veramente per altruismo? non credo proprio
> 
> campano di banner porno? non penso che paghino cosi tanto da mandare avanti svariati team di gente che lavora sulle crack....quindi perche lo fanno?
> ...

 

----------

## Alakhai

magari tutti usassero linux

ma non è cosi........

tanta gente morirebbe di fame invece cosi qualcuno in + guadagna

guisto o sbagliato che sia, chi lavora per produrre close software sfama una famiglia in + al mondo

----------

## shev

Premesso che trovo assolutamente ot e discutibile questo topic, cmq credo che alla base ci siano gruppi di crew che lo fanno per fama e ciò che la fama può comportare in un secondo momento (soldi, posti di lavoro nel settore IT, letto e pasti gratis a spese del governo...). Oltre che per interesse privato, vuoi per utilizzare il tal software, vuoi per ampliare le proprie conoscenze, per ripicca nei confronti della tal software house, vuoi per qualsiasi altro motivo. I professionisti del settore (pirateria software) credo siano pochi, quelli campano rivedendo copie identiche all'originale e con altre cose più sofisticate.

I siti che raccolgono le crack hanno ben altre fonti di reddito, si limitano a sfruttare la popolarità delle crack per aumentare le statistiche d'accesso, i vistatori, fregare gente con dialer e compagnia, etc.

Ovviamente imho, non mi sono mai posto il problema ne voglio pormelo: disapprovo totalmente tale pratica e non ne capisco il senso vista la qualità raggiunta dal software open...

----------

## augustus

 *Quote:*   

> e non ne capisco il senso vista la qualità raggiunta dal software open...

 

il freesoftware è senz'altro un'alternativa più che valida ai programmi piratati, ma bisogna tener conto che nell' 80% della gente "disinformatio imperat". 

Sfido io che la pirateria è ancora così diffusa: "l'alternativa" è troppo poco conosciuta.

Tra le altre cose è interessante il punto di vista secondo cui la pirateria non di rado avvantaggia le software house i cui programmi vengono piratati.

Mi spiego meglio: prendiamo windows ... chi pirata windows può pensare di  danneggiare M$, ma non si rende conto che la pirateria di questo pseudoOS porta a Redmond + vantaggi che svantaggi.

M$ per le copie piratate non perde molti soldi rispetto a tutte le copie e le licenze che vende a medie e grosse società. Allo stesso tempo grazie proprio alle copie piratate questo os si diffonde e  vengono meno i potenziali clienti dei rivali (gnu\linux in primis).

Se facciamo un bilancio dei pro e dei contro, non so quanto certe aziende siano danneggiate dalla pirateria.

Dopo questa breve riflessione, non posso che augurarmi che in un futuro il meno lontano possibile, anche quell'80% delle persone venga a conoscenza delle alternative esistenti al software proprietario. Certo che questo cambiamento ha come prerequisito una disponibilità a cambiare mentalità (noto che molta gente non usa software open perchè se ne parla poco ... la conseguenza è che esso viene da loro ingiustamente sottovalutato).

Forse questo cambiamento è solo un utopia, ma l'ottimismo è l'ultimo a morire   :Wink: 

----------

## shev

 *the-matrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dopo questa breve riflessione, non posso che augurarmi che in un futuro il meno lontano possibile, anche quell'80% delle persone venga a conoscenza delle alternative esistenti al software proprietario.

 

Proprio per questo ci sono eventi come il Linux Day, per questo esistono gli utenti Linux che diffondono "il verbo" (tm), riviste più o meno specializzate di Linux & Co (ogni allusione è casuale  :Razz:  ) etc etc etc.

Giusto oggi ho convertito un altro utente (il famoso "settimo" convertito cui alludevo in altro post: per ora ha installato knoppix/debian (figata l'installazione su hd di knoppix), dovevate vedere come era contento quando ha visto come girava bene un divx che casualmente gli avevo prestato  :Very Happy: 

Tra l'altro in modo molto tattico ho evitato di installargli windows nella prima partizione, adducendo scuse varie. Venerdi o sabato dovrò mettergli cmq anche windows in dual boot, però nel frattempo il tipo ha una settimana o poco meno in cui si trova "costretto" a convivere con linux: o  scocca l'amore o lo perdo  :Wink:  ).

 *Quote:*   

> Forse questo cambiamento è solo un utopia, ma l'ottimismo è l'ultimo a morire  

 

Io sono ottimista, la Linux Generation sta crescendo ora, lascia che si insidi in posti strategici e vedrai come fiorirà l'utilizzo di tale Os (un esempio su tutti: l'interesse illuminato di IBM, che ha sicuramente aumentato la visibilità di Linux, che lo si voglia o no)  :Wink: 

Cmq sono d'accordo su tutto ciò che hai detto, come sempre direi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Alakhai

quanto anch'io sarò un utente + esperto di linux sarò pronto per diffondere il verbo per ora mi limito a rompere i maroni sul forum  :Very Happy: 

no scherzo cmq sto già convincendo molti miei amici a passare a linux

io sto con linux

----------

## JohnT.Clark

 *Alakhai wrote:*   

> quanto anch'io sarò un utente + esperto di linux sarò pronto per diffondere il verbo per ora mi limito a rompere i maroni sul forum 
> 
> no scherzo cmq sto già convincendo molti miei amici a passare a linux
> 
> io sto con linux

 

Idem  :Very Happy:  primi su tutti i familiari..se riesco a portare a linux mio padre poi posso creare una mia congrega di pastori in cerca di anime da convertire a Linux   :Mr. Green: 

Cmq tornando all'Otopic iniziale sinceramente me lo son chiesto parecchie volte...  e l'unica spiegazione che mi son dato è che questi tizi abbiano dei finanziatori anonimi che li sostengono. Come si diceva sopra se uno si scarica illegalmente un progz x la software house è una perdita ma nello stesso tempo un guadagno... non importa che di una persona (software in questo caso) se ne parli bene o che se ne parli male, l'importante è che se ne parli....  non importa che lo compri o meno, se lo usi io ci guadagno e posso dire che XXXX numero di persone lo usano... pubblicità...

[OT] nell'[OT] Una cosa che nn mi spiego invece è come campano i produttori di software open/free, x esempio io faccio un programma come XMMS, la gente lo scarica lo usa diventa famoso e poi? dove ci guadagno? [/OT]

----------

## cerri

Allora.

- dove guadagnano i siti: nei banner, ovviamente. e parecchio. non dimenticate che un sito di crack e' molto conosciuto, con un target semplice da individuare e... seguito.

- dove guadagnano le persone dei crack: in fama, e non pensate che non sia per questo. un buon programmatore puo' eliminare il crack in pochi secondi: considerate che non e' una protezione assoluta... infatti l'utente legale deve poter accedere...

- dove guadagna chi fa opensource: nell'avere il programma che vuole con funzioni fatte e ottimizzate da migliaia di persone... se poi la mettiamo sui soldi, e il programma e' serio (es: vpopmail), sulla consulenza. e parecchio...

----------

## JohnT.Clark

[OT]

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - dove guadagna chi fa opensource: nell'avere il programma che vuole con funzioni fatte e ottimizzate da migliaia di persone... se poi la mettiamo sui soldi, e il programma e' serio (es: vpopmail), sulla consulenza. e parecchio...

 

Bhè si ma tu stai parlando dei programmi seri... ma un xmms, un mplayer ecc.. programmini insomma lo staff che c'è dietro, lo fa come secondo lavoro, x hobby o x bisogno(inteso come "mi son stufato di noatun, mo mi faccio un mplayer mio!"). Ma se così fosse perchè poi tira inpiedi un mega-sito dove pubblicizza il suo prodotto? 

nn mi quadra... [OT]

----------

## Alakhai

il guadagno del opensource è nettamente inferiore del close

ma di qualita indubbiamente maggiore

----------

## silian87

Lo dico tranquillamente. Sono anche passato a linux per togliermi l'incubo di essere beccato da qualche software house (M$ tanto per dirne una). Ora sono molto più tranquillo e non ho più problemi!  :Wink: 

----------

## Diggs

Esatto.

Ritengo personalmente sia giusta l'osservazione di chi dica che dietro al software proprietario vi siano persone che tengono famiglia e non metto assolutamente in dubbio i loro discorsi; ritengo altresì, se mi è concesso, sostenere un ribasso "ragionevole", che non arrechi danno alcuno, del prezzo dei software proprietari.   :Wink: 

----------

## Pietro77

Non vorrei sembrare troppo utopico.. ma si possono fare soldi anche con l'open source.... il punto è cambiare prospettiva: non si vende il software ma si offre un servizio.

E' la nuova linea dell'ibm, si vende la conoscenza e non i pacchetti  :Wink: 

Un esempio scemo: per un'azienda mettere su un db server MSSQL con windows 2k3 comporta l'acquisto delle licenze e i costi (interni o in outsourcing) di amministrazione che sono analoghi a quelli di un db che gira su linux.

Anzi, l'admin linux  ha a disposizione quintali di cocumentazione online , decine di forum, ng e mailinglist a cui attingere info... l'admin di mssql potrebbe trovarsi a dover ricorrere a un'help desk telefonico da un euro al minuto e sentirsi dire che la sua versione del db e quella del SO sono incompatibili!!!  :Shocked: 

Iopotizziamo poi che il carico del db cresca, e lo si fa migrare su un server quadriprocessore.. ALT! ma se sei sotto winzozz, ti servono 4 licenze del DB!!!!

Sono tutte risorse che confluiscono in M$ e vengono sottratte a potenziali professionisti locali(con famiglia) e ai budget delle aziende (campanilismo rulez)

----------

## innovatel

Guarda, io ti posso dire di quello che provavo quando lo facevo per gioco 3/4 anni fà. I s/w che erano le mie prede NON erano s/w commerciale ma dei programmi creati tra amici per vedere un  pò come renderli sicuri (giochi di ragazzi in 4°-5° superiore)

Il gusto era nella sfida tra la propria mente e la macchina ma soprattutto sfidare una mente altrui. Poi, non può di certo mancare la voglia ed il desiderio di imparare qualcosa di nuovo.

Ah ragazzi, state tranquilli, non faccio più certe cose e poi sono tranuqillo.

(con sto post mi son autodistrutto mi sa)

----------

## Diggs

Ehehe innovatel, no non ti sei auto-distrutto, anzi hai semplicemente detto che "testavi" [o forse ancora "testi"] la sicurezza di un programma... Non c'è nulla di male, anzi proprio scoprendo le vulnerabilità si rende il "prodotto" + sicuro   :Wink:  .

----------

## innovatel

ora mi son messo sullo sviluppo web e testo sempre le pagine che faccio. Però certi tipi di test ... anche se servirebbero non li faccio ... bho ... chissà il perchè ... ma è così  :Sad: 

I test di quei tempi li ho interrotti...in pratica parlavo assembler anche uscendo di casa e non era bello  :Sad: 

----------

